# Using a wixey and a miter saw



## Farley (Nov 17, 2013)

I want to get better angle cuts with my power miter saw.

I have a wixey but can,t figure out how to adjust the arm to a specific degree.

Say I want a 30 degree cut for segmenting. Using the scale on the base I could change the base to 30, but it,s not accurate enough.

I don,t want to till the blade, just rotate the table.

Talk down to me to make it simple.
Thanks


----------



## danoaz (Jun 16, 2012)

Farley - what manufacturer of miter saw do you have? If people know that it will help a lot I think.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

More info from you equals more info from us.
Bill


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

If you're speaking of the Wixey magnetic digital gauge, I don't think that works for rotation, only for tilt.


----------



## Farley (Nov 17, 2013)

It a delta, but CharlesA might have the answer as to why the Wixey doesn't produce the results I thought i would get.

I just want to get a more precise cut other than the gauge on the base, because we know that's not alway perfect.


----------



## Farley (Nov 17, 2013)

I just went old school.

made sure the saw cut at 90 degree 
then put a simple compass, like the ones in school.

it may not be perfect, but I can then sand it flat using two halves once some joints are glued up.


----------



## hobby1 (Feb 10, 2012)

one way to get a fairly accurate, angle setup, I use my speedsquare to draw an angle line on a piece of scrap board, then set my bevel guage to it, and transfer the guage setting to my miter saw, a few trial and error cuts, and it finally gets dialed in.


----------



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

If you are trying to use the wixey for the miter function of the saw (as in grab the front handle and move it left or right), it will not work.

However, if you are trying to use the bevel function of the saw (the back knob on the saw), then you're in luck.

I know this because I researched it for that exact reason (I bought one anyway, though).


----------

